# Tomahawk



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to say congratulations to one of our moderators.
Tomahawk graduated today - Cum Laude no less!!! (actually graduated in Feb, but walked across the stage and received his $129,995 piece of paper and $5 handshake today)
Way to go Mike, all those sleepless nights were worth it!

=D> =D> =D> 

-Eric

P.S. Anyone else who is walking across a stage this spring, congrats to you too


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats Mike, Good Job!!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats mike!!! unk: 

Scott


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike...

Congrats are in order. Now you can dish out some more cash and get a CJ related degree!!!


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Mike
Congrats man... Remember even though you still don't know jack about law enforcement... The academy may help but in your case who knows..
You know I am kidding.
congratulations buddy. :wink: 
Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

YAY! Congratulations!

:martini:


----------



## EsxPD319 (Mar 16, 2003)

Best of Luck



Ed


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'll drink to that...

Congrats Mike


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

Tomahawk....now that you are done with school, you should work -out so you won't fail anymore P.T. tests !!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Still haven't gotten over Police Week yet, huh, T-Cop? :roll:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

:shock: GOOD GOD!!! :shock: 

Thank you very much everyone! It feels great to be done. My name starts a topic that gets almost 200 views... and even T-Cop comes back out of the closet! I feel special. \/ 

Now, if anyone has any cop job ideas or knows of a quick way to pay these loans off, let me know.  

Congrats to all of the other grads walking the walk these past few weekends! One degree down, at least one to go...

-Mike


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Still haven't gotten over Police Week yet, huh, T-Cop? :roll:


Eh, you think this is bad, wait until he sees those pictures you showed me at class the other night of you two ladies!!! :twisted:

-Mike


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

GOTTA LOVE T-COP4LIFE!  :wink:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go Tommy-Hawker!!

Here's an easy way to take care of the loans;

1. Defer payment with hardship letters to ASA (this buys you two years)
2. Just let them "capture" your Federal Tax Refunds for the rest of your life. (Just make sure you get a refund every year so they can get it)
:beer:


----------

